# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Leur dernier Espoir. Aidez les svp

## Pascale_80

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Mercredi matin nous avons eu la visite de la ddpp. 
Il semble que nous association n'ayons pas le droit de recueillir, soigner, stériliser et faire adopter les chats sans famille. 
Il faut que ces chats soient pris en charge par la fourrière pour ensuite rejoindre obligatoirement un refuge, si bien sûr il y a de la place... Sinon pas besoin de préciser ce qui peut leur arriver. 
Il semble également, que les fourrières perçoivent une prime pour chaque euthanasie. 
De ce fait nous nous demandons l'utilité de poursuivre l'association puisque légalement ce que nous faisions jusqu'à aujourd'hui nous est interdit. 
Ils vont revenir, ils me l'ont dit. 
Je cogite, je retourne le problème dans tous les sens et je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions que celle de fermer l'association. 
Mais que faire de nos petits protégés ? Pour eux nous avons besoin de vous. Besoin de vous aussi pour nous aider à solder les factures vétérinaires. 
Toutes les associations sont en danger et par ce biais tous les chats errants. 
Finalement la législation souhaite l'euthanasie de la population Féline et dans quelques temps le problème de la population ne sera plus les chats mais les rats.... 

Pascale



*​* Suppression du lien cagnotte. **

----------


## Liolia

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire? Toutes les asso trappent et identifient. Elles sont donc toutes dans l'illegalité?

----------


## Pascale_80

Presque toutes oui. Il faut un refuge et autorisation de la commune pour trapper. Dans la région nous ne sommes pas la première et dans d'autres régions des associations ont eu le même contrôle. Certaines ferment et d'autres se mettent aux normes refuges

----------


## Liolia

c'est compliqué d'être aux normes refuges?

----------


## Pascale_80

Un peu oui et coûteux et il faut déjà avoir un terrain

----------


## myrtille12

Tu peux toujours accepter les chats et chatons que l'on vient t'abandonner volontairement. C'est juste pour les chats perdus, ils veulent qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul lieu où un propriétaire pourra récupérer son animal. 
Mais rien n'empêche de recueillir les animaux qu'on t'apporte volontairement, par exemple une minette et ses petits abandonnés dans le jardin d'un particulier qui ne sait pas quoi en faire depuis des mois, clairement, le particulier en question peut te les amener. 
Quand aux chats libres, chez nous à Béziers, elle continue à trapper, stériliser, etc, c'est juste qu'il faut que quelqu'un (le propriétaire supposé ou qui se fait passer pour tel) lui demande d'intervenir.

----------


## Kyt's

Une association nest pas obligée davoir un refuge.
En revanche, oui, il faut avoir obtenu laccord municipal pour stériliser et identifier.
La cagnotte ne changera rien à cela.

https://m.facebook.com/1395807627340...pe=3&source=48


https://www.change.org/p/maire-sort-...ires-de-france

----------


## phacélie

Le particulier qui a des animaux errants sur sa propriété est censé s'adresser au maire pour faire capturer ou demander le lieu de dépôt qui a une convention avec la mairie s'il les a trappés lui-même...

Les chats libres sont libres comme leur nom l'indique, avec  convention avec la mairie, ils sont relâchés après identification et stérilisation, pas mis à l'adoption.

Il me semble qu'une association sans refuge qui fait adopter n'est autorisée légalement à le faire que lorsque des propriétaires d'animaux s'adressent à elle pour les replacer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après il y a des tolérances ou pas...

----------


## myrtille12

Chez nous les chats libres font des adoptions des chatons par exemple, je sais pas pour les autres villes.

----------


## Liolia

pascale_80 vous êtes en bons termes avec la mairie?

----------


## phacélie

La DDCSPP dépend du département, de la préfecture, je ne crois pas que même de bons termes avec la mairie puissent vraiment aider à ce stade...

----------


## POLKA67

Après les mairies ont une convention avec une fourrière et font généralement appel à elle, les chats sauvages, âgés ou malades n'ont aucune chance de passer à la SPA... ne prennent que les chats plaçables et manipulables... c'est le cas vers chez moi... donc les chats libres, craintifs ou non sociabilisés n'ont aucune chance sans associations...

----------


## Ioko

D apres ce que je sais,une assoc.1901 a le droit de recueillir des animaux que le propriétaire vient leur abandonner mais pas ceux trouvés sur la voie publique qui dépendent de la fourrière,mais une assoc.peut les récuperer apres le délai de fourrière

----------


## phacélie

> mais une assoc.peut les récuperer apres le délai de fourrière


Ça se passe comme ça dans beaucoup d'endroits, mais c'est une tolérance, pas plus.
D'après la loi, c'est uniquement si elle dispose d'un refuge.
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...egorieLien=cid

Si Stéril'matou a été contrôlée, les autres assos sans refuge du département vont l'être/l'ont déjà été, avec le même résultat, non?
Vous ne pourriez pas vous regrouper pour ouvrir un refuge, demander de l'aide aux fondations/grandes assos, pour solliciter/sensibiliser les maires/ les candidats aux prochaines élections municipales pour des conventions chats libres?

Pour ce qui est de vos petits protégés, mettez des annonces d'adoption ici (sans quoi le lien de votre cagnotte risque d'être supprimé :/), sur secondechance.org ( je n'y ai vu que 4 minous à l'adoption de votre asso, vous n'en avez pas plus ?) sur Wamiz aussi pour leur donner plus de chances d'être vus et de toucher le coeur de quelqu'un  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il ne faut pas de refuge mais une convention signée avec la mairie. Ce n'est pas difficile à obtenir tu peux encore la demander, avant les élections tu l'obtiendras sans difficulté

----------


## phacélie

Si elle y arrive, tant mieux, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce que dit la loi et la DDCSPP se base sur la loi, donc franchement ça m'étonnerait que ça suffise.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Que faire alors ?

----------


## Kyt's

*Bonsoir,
Merci de relire le règlement de Rescue concernant les appels aux dons.
*Demander des dons : Qui peut lancer un appel dans cette rubrique
*​*

----------


## Pascale_80

Non il faut obligatoirement un refuge pour accueillir

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai créé une asso sur Villejuif, PS de refuge, une convention avec la mairie pour les chats errants, ou trouvés et aucun pb. Je ne m'en occupe plus mais cette asso continue à fonctionner zinsi'
. Pour les FA elles doivent être couvertes par l'assurance de l'asso. 

Vous avez un local non déclaré et non-conforme ?

----------


## Pascale_80

Seules les associations ayant un refuge peuvent faire adopter leurs animaux.

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20200205

Dans les départements indemnes de rage, le gestionnaire de la fourrière peut garder les animaux dans la limite de la capacité d'accueil de la fourrière. Après avis d'un vétérinaire, le gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui, seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau propriétaire. Ce don ne peut intervenir que si le bénéficiaire s'engage à respecter les exigences liées à la surveillance vétérinaire de l'animal, dont les modalités et la durée sont fixées par arrêté du ministre chargé de l'agriculture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les associations donc qui receuillent directement des abandons volontaires de maîtres sont donc en règle dans la mesure où elles respectent cette obligation : "Cas particulier des faibles effectifs modification de l’instruction de décembre 2014AssociationsLorsqu’une association héberge des animaux dans son siège social, ce siège devient alors un établissement au sens entendu par la réglementation, l’association gère un refuge et doit donc se conformer à la réglementation notamment en ce qui concerne les dispositions applicables aux locaux.Les associations ne travaillant qu’avec des familles d’accueil ne peuvent pas être considérées comme exerçant une activité de refuge, en absence de locaux spécifiques d’accueil et d'entretien des animaux. Toutefois, on entend par famille d’accueil, un foyer hébergeant pour une durée temporaire un ou plusieurs animaux en vue de leur adoption. Le nombre total d’animaux hébergés en même temps dans une famille d’accueil ne doit pas excéder 9 chiens de plus de 4 mois et chats de plus de 10 mois. Au-delà, on doit considérer que le foyer dans lequel sont hébergés les animaux est un établissement de l’association qui gère alors un refuge soumis à l’arrêté du 3 avril 2014 notamment pour les dispositions applicables aux locaux."









https://info.agriculture.gouv.fr/gedei/site/bo-agri/instruction-2016-685






- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai créé une asso sur Villejuif, PS de refuge, une convention avec la mairie pour les chats errants, ou trouvés et aucun pb. Je ne m'en occupe plus mais cette asso continue à fonctionner zinsi'
> . Pour les FA elles doivent être couvertes par l'assurance de l'asso. 
> 
> Vous avez un local non déclaré et non-conforme ?


Pas de local, juste des familles d'accueil mais nous n'avons pas le droit

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

> Seules les associations ayant un refuge peuvent faire adopter leurs animaux.
> 
> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20200205
> 
> Dans les départements indemnes de rage, le gestionnaire de la fourrière peut garder les animaux dans la limite de la capacité d'accueil de la fourrière. Après avis d'un vétérinaire, le gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui, seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau propriétaire. Ce don ne peut intervenir que si le bénéficiaire s'engage à respecter les exigences liées à la surveillance vétérinaire de l'animal, dont les modalités et la durée sont fixées par arrêté du ministre chargé de l'agriculture.


Pour des sorties fourrière.

Les abandons directs par les particuliers ne nécessitent pas de refuge.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Tu peux toujours accepter les chats et chatons que l'on vient t'abandonner volontairement. C'est juste pour les chats perdus, ils veulent qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul lieu où un propriétaire pourra récupérer son animal. 
> Mais rien n'empêche de recueillir les animaux qu'on t'apporte volontairement, par exemple une minette et ses petits abandonnés dans le jardin d'un particulier qui ne sait pas quoi en faire depuis des mois, clairement, le particulier en question peut te les amener. 
> Quand aux chats libres, chez nous à Béziers, elle continue à trapper, stériliser, etc, c'est juste qu'il faut que quelqu'un (le propriétaire supposé ou qui se fait passer pour tel) lui demande d'intervenir.


Non pas de refuge pas légal, pas possible de faire adopter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une association nest pas obligée davoir un refuge.
> En revanche, oui, il faut avoir obtenu laccord municipal pour stériliser et identifier.
> La cagnotte ne changera rien à cela.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/1395807627340...pe=3&source=48
> 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/maire-sort-...ires-de-france


Pour placer et accueillir si il faut un refuge. Sauf chat de particulier qui abandonne, tous les autres animaux doivent passer par la case fourrière qui ne peut les céder qu'à des associations qui ont un refuge.

La cagnotte c'est simplement parce que nous devons encore 2500 de facture vétérinaire. Et si on ne peut plus rien faire pas même placer les chats on ne risque pas de parvenir à la régler :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour des sorties fourrière.
> 
> Les abandons directs par les particuliers ne nécessitent pas de refuge.


on ne peut pas placer les animaux sans refuge

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour des sorties fourrière.
> 
> Les abandons directs par les particuliers ne nécessitent pas de refuge.


_le gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui, seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau propriétaire._

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça se passe comme ça dans beaucoup d'endroits, mais c'est une tolérance, pas plus.
> D'après la loi, c'est uniquement si elle dispose d'un refuge.
> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...egorieLien=cid
> 
> Si Stéril'matou a été contrôlée, les autres assos sans refuge du département vont l'être/l'ont déjà été, avec le même résultat, non?
> Vous ne pourriez pas vous regrouper pour ouvrir un refuge, demander de l'aide aux fondations/grandes assos, pour solliciter/sensibiliser les maires/ les candidats aux prochaines élections municipales pour des conventions chats libres?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de vos petits protégés, mettez des annonces d'adoption ici (sans quoi le lien de votre cagnotte risque d'être supprimé :/), sur secondechance.org ( je n'y ai vu que 4 minous à l'adoption de votre asso, vous n'en avez pas plus ?) sur Wamiz aussi pour leur donner plus de chances d'être vus et de toucher le coeur de quelqu'un



Nous ne sommes pas la première association à avoir été contrôlé. Que se soit dans notre région ou une autre. Beaucoup ferme, d'autres essaie le refuge/

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

_"_
_le  gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou  des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui,  seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau  propriétaire."

_Vous citez une phrase concernant les sorties fourrière, alors que je vous parle de chats de particuliers...

En tant qu'asso fonctionnant avec fa, bien sûr que vous pouvez accueillir et faire adopter les chats abandonnés directement par leurs propriétaires, à condition de ne pas surcharger les fa.

----------


## Pascale_80

> _"_
> _le  gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou  des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui,  seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau  propriétaire."
> 
> _Vous citez une phrase concernant les sorties fourrière, alors que je vous parle de chats de particuliers...
> 
> En tant qu'asso fonctionnant avec fa, bien sûr que vous pouvez accueillir et faire adopter les chats abandonnés directement par leurs propriétaires, à condition de ne pas surcharger les fa.


non si on a pas de refuge on ne peut pas faire adopter, c'est la ddpp elle même qui me l a confirmé

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> _"_
> _le  gestionnaire peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou  des associations de protection des animaux disposant d'un refuge qui,  seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à l'adoption à un nouveau  propriétaire."
> 
> _Vous citez une phrase concernant les sorties fourrière, alors que je vous parle de chats de particuliers...
> 
> En tant qu'asso fonctionnant avec fa, bien sûr que vous pouvez accueillir et faire adopter les chats abandonnés directement par leurs propriétaires, à condition de ne pas surcharger les fa.


J'ai même contacté le service juridique de 30 millions d'amis qui me l'a confirmé également

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par ailleurs dès qu'un seul chat se trouve au siège de l'association, celle ci est considéré comme un refuge même si c'est un appartement et doit donc se mettre au normes refuge ce qui dans ce cas est impossible

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

Vous vous contredîtes avec le texte que vous avez cité vous-même:




> *Les associations donc qui receuillent directement des abandons volontaires de maîtres sont donc en règle dans la mesure où elles respectent cette obligation :* "Cas particulier des faibles effectifs modification de linstruction de décembre 2014AssociationsLorsquune association héberge des animaux dans son siège social, ce siège devient alors un établissement au sens entendu par la réglementation, lassociation gère un refuge et doit donc se conformer à la réglementation notamment en ce qui concerne les dispositions applicables aux locaux.*Les associations ne travaillant quavec des familles daccueil ne peuvent pas être considérées comme exerçant une activité de refuge, en absence de locaux spécifiques daccueil et d'entretien des animaux. Toutefois, on entend par famille daccueil, un foyer hébergeant pour une durée temporaire un ou plusieurs animaux en vue de leur adoption. Le nombre total danimaux hébergés en même temps dans une famille daccueil ne doit pas excéder 9 chiens de plus de 4 mois et chats de plus de 10 mois.* Au-delà, on doit considérer que le foyer dans lequel sont hébergés les animaux est un établissement de lassociation qui gère alors un refuge soumis à larrêté du 3 avril 2014 notamment pour les dispositions applicables aux locaux."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un siège social n'est pas une fa.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Vous vous contredîtes avec le texte que vous avez cité vous-même:
> 
> 
> 
> Un siège social n'est pas une fa.


Non mais une FA peut être considéré comme un refuge, un établissement de l’association dès lors qu'elle a 9 animaux chat et chien, les siens compris

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Maintenant on peut encore accueillir des animaux de particulier mais pas les faire adopter puisque pas de refuge

----------


## corinnebergeron

Toutes les associations avec lesquelles j'ai bossé n'avaient que des FA et plaçaient des abandons de particulier. Ta patte sur mon cur sortaient des animaux de fourrière 

Et c'est pas plus de 9 CHIENS pas de nombre max pour les chats que celui dicté par la raison. Et 9 chiens appartenant à la Fa, pas ceux en FA

Beaucoup d'assos n'ont pas d'autre domiciliation  que la Maison des Associations ou le domicile de son ou sa président(e)

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

OK j'abandonne.
Vous demandez quel avenir pour votre asso, on vous répond que vous pouvez vous occuper des abandons directs placés dans des fa et MIS A L'ADOPTION (*c'est écrit dans le texte* cité précédemment, pas besoin de refuge dans ce cas; expliquez-moi l'absurdité d'avoir le droit de placer des chats en fa sans pouvoir les faire adopter !!!!). 

Au final vous étiez juste venue mettre le lien de votre cagnotte...
Bonne chance aux minous sous votre responsabilité.

----------


## Pascale_80

> OK j'abandonne.
> Vous demandez quel avenir pour votre asso, on vous répond que vous pouvez vous occuper des abandons directs placés dans des fa et MIS A L'ADOPTION (*c'est écrit dans le texte* cité précédemment, pas besoin de refuge dans ce cas; expliquez-moi l'absurdité d'avoir le droit de placer des chats en fa sans pouvoir les faire adopter !!!!). 
> 
> Au final vous étiez juste venue mettre le lien de votre cagnotte...
> Bonne chance aux minous sous votre responsabilité.


Non j'étais surtout venue chercher de l'aide pour les chats qu'ils nous restent. Ne pouvant les faire adopter moi même, que dois je en faire ? 
Maintenant je ne fais que répéter ce que m'a dit la ddpp et confirmé la juriste de 30 millions d'amis au vu du code rural. Je vois qu'il n'y a pas que moi qui le connait mal

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toutes les associations avec lesquelles j'ai bossé n'avaient que des FA et plaçaient des abandons de particulier. Ta patte sur mon cœur sortaient des animaux de fourrière 
> 
> Et c'est pas plus de 9 CHIENS pas de nombre max pour les chats que celui dicté par la raison. Et 9 chiens appartenant à la Fa, pas ceux en FA
> 
> Beaucoup d'assos n'ont pas d'autre domiciliation  que la Maison des Associations ou le domicile de son ou sa président(e)


*Toutefois, on entend par famille d’accueil, un foyer hébergeant pour une durée temporaire un ou plusieurs animaux en vue de leur adoption. Le nombre total d’animaux hébergés en même temps dans une famille d’accueil ne doit pas excéder 9 chiens de plus de 4 mois et chats de plus de 10 mois

’arrêté du 3 avril 2014 notamment pour les dispositions applicables aux locaux."

*Beaucoup d'assos n'ont pas d'autre domiciliation que la Maison des Associations ou le domicile de son ou sa président(e)

Beaucoup d'association sont dans l’illégalité, depuis la publication de mon post, beaucoup d'association de L'Hérault, de Gironde, du 62 et du 80 m'ont contacté pour me dire qu'elles avaient eu le droit à la même chose. Des associations ferment et nous allons aussi fermer.
Il nous faut juste trouver une solution pour les chats que nous avons encore

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

Vous n'avez pas posé la question du devenir de vos chats recueillis "illégalement" à la DDPP ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

A la limite ils s'en foutent s'ils appliquent un règlement.

Je ne trouve rien sur cette histoire de refuge.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Vous n'avez pas posé la question du devenir de vos chats recueillis "illégalement" à la DDPP ?


J'aimerais autant qu'ils ne soient plus là quand la ddpp va revenir justement. Je sais bien que vous ne me prenez pas au sérieux et que vous ne me croyez pas. Peut être que d'autres associations viendront appuyer mon témoignage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A la limite ils s'en foutent s'ils appliquent un règlement.
> 
> Je ne trouve rien sur cette histoire de refuge.


https://aida.ineris.fr/consultation_...YMNBHIo9g1zuOg

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je ne sais pas copier mais je crois avoir compris que ne sont pas concernées les assos sans refuge qui ne font que des contrats privés (on dit que les contrats de placement n'ont pas de valeur légale en fait) 

Ou je me gourre

----------


## Pascale_80

> Je ne sais pas copier mais je crois avoir compris que ne sont pas concernées les assos sans refuge qui ne font que des contrats privés (on dit que les contrats de placement n'ont pas de valeur légale en fait) 
> 
> Ou je me gourre


Je crois que la loi se contredit elle même. D'un côté on ne peut accueillir que des animaux de particuliers, d'un autre on ne peut pas faire d'adoption si on a pas de refuge. J'ai été contacté en mp par des associations qui ont eu le même contrôle, certaines ont arrêtés, d'autres ont fermées ou fermes :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le moment tous nos chats ont été transféré à des particuliers mais il nous faut quand même les placer et arriver à régler la facture vétérinaire

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parce que quoi qu'en pense certains, ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est l'avenir de nos protégés, d'autant que la plupart son vieux, et/ou malades, ou juste malade :-(

----------


## POLKA67

Moi je te crois Pascale mais c'est une histoire totalement folle qui aboutira à la prolifération des chats sdf + euthanasie massive des chats non sociabilisés. Avez-vous essayé de contacter les grandes fondations, parti animaliste etc...pour avoir leurs avis ?

----------


## aurore27

> Moi je te crois Pascale mais c'est une histoire totalement folle qui aboutira à la prolifération des chats sdf + euthanasie massive des chats non sociabilisés. Avez-vous essayé de contacter les grandes fondations, parti animaliste etc...pour avoir leurs avis ?


moi aussi je te crois Pascale et espère que toute cette histoire aura une fin heureuse pour toi et tes protégés(es).

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai pas dit que je n'y croyais pas.

Oui contactez le parti animaliste dans créer de sujet mais en passant par contact ça devrait les intéresser

----------


## Patricia45

La DDPP est spécialiste pour "emmerder" les petites associations plutôt que d'aller mettre son nez là où elle devrait.
Des bureaucrates qui ne sont jamais sur le terrain et n'ont que faire des animaux.
Leur principe, c'est que tout animal errant doit partir à la fourrière où effectivement bon nombre d'entre eux ne passent jamais côté adoption et sont euthanasiés, notamment les sauvages, les portées de chatons ou de chiots non sevrés, les apeurés qui montrent les dents de trouille, ou crachent pour essayer de se défendre !!
Qu'ils aillent plutôt sur le bon coin où l'on trouve à acheter des reptiles de toutes sortes et des singes, en autre !!
Ou même chez des particuliers qui font reproduire tous les ans leurs animaux pour de l'argent.
Pour ça, ils ne font rien.
Pourquoi ne pas lancer une pétition à l'adresse du Gouvernement, lui qui normalement doit améliorer la condition animale ??
Après, des particuliers qui trouvent un animal (chien ou chat) et qui décident de le garder s'il n'est pas identifié, il y en a plein et pour ça je ne vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent faire.
Moi la première !!
La plupart de mes animaux depuis 30 ans ont été des animaux trouvés et non réclamés, et je les ai tous fait identifier.
Actuellement, j'ai un pauvre chat qui est arrivé devant la maison et que j'ai commencé à nourrir.
En aucun cas, il partira à la fourrière.
Quand il sera un peu plus en confiance, j'essaierai de l'emmener chez un véto pour voir s'il est identifié.
S'il ne l'est pas, je le mettrai peut-être à mon nom mais il ne partira pas à la fourrière. Il restera libre jusqu'à ce que je puisse le faire entrer chez moi, ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement.
Je connais une association dans le Loiret qui se démène pour les animaux et qui est aussi dans leur collimateur.
C'est les vétérinaires qui vont être contents car pour eux, cela va être un manque à gagner également.
C'est lamentable !! et ca me révolte !!
J'espère que vous trouverez une solution pour vos minous.
Gardez espoir Pascale 80 et merci pour ce que vous faites pour eux.
Il y aura toujours des associations pour sauver des animaux errants et il est sûrement possible de trouver des solutions pour contourner cette nouvelle lubie des DDPP.

----------


## corinnebergeron

On vous racobte même s'il et obligatoire de passer par la case fourrière pour un animal trouvé.

Honnêtement je pense que la parti animaliste pourrait se pencher sur la question

----------


## phacélie

Je pense comme A_Lovely_Day qu'il y a une erreur d'interprétation quant au fait qu'aucune adoption (peut-être faut-il parler de re-placement pour les particuliers qui s'adressent à vous pour vous céder leur chat ?) ne peut avoir lieu en dehors d'un refuge, je n'ai trouvé aucun texte qui dise en toutes lettres qu'une association qui ne disposait pas de refuge n'avait pas le droit de faire adopter ses protégés, hormis les animaux errants qui doivent passer par la case fourrière (à l'exception des chats libres)
Peut-être s'adresser au service juridique de la Fondation BB pour avoir son avis sur la question ?

Et je pense aussi qu'il faudrait poser la question clairement :



> Vous n'avez pas posé la question du devenir de vos chats recueillis "illégalement" à la DDPP ?


De toute façon, elle est au courant de leur existence, non? 

Quant à ça, je pensais à la suite, pour les minous de votre département :



> Si Stéril'matou a été contrôlée, les autres assos sans refuge du département vont l'être/l'ont déjà été, avec le même résultat, non?
> Vous ne pourriez pas vous regrouper pour ouvrir un refuge, demander de l'aide aux fondations/grandes assos, pour solliciter/sensibiliser les maires/ les candidats aux prochaines élections municipales pour des conventions chats libres?

----------


## POLKA67

Quand je vois que vers chez moi, fourrière et SPA du C.....Alsace, il y a très, très peu de chats à la SPA alors que plein de communes aux alentours ont une convention avec la fourrière, ne font aucune campagne de stérilisation ni de nourrissage des chats errants, ne prennent que des sociables qu'on peut prendre dans les bras dixit la réponse d'une bénévole à qui j'ai posé la question pour mes "chats libres", suis même pas sûre qu'ils fassent des appels aux dons...Je ne vois pas d'affichage quand il y a des portes ouvertes, clairement n'ont pas besoin de thunes...Site internet pas à jour depuis des années ... Donc si pas d'associations pour soigner, tenter de sociabiliser les chats "du dehors" ces derniers sont condamnés à la mort, car tôt ou tard les habitants vont se plaindre à la mairie suite à la prolifération des chats et celle-ci contactera la fourrière.... Les maires ont obligation de stériliser les chats libres et les remettre sur site mais très peu le font...

----------


## phacélie

Non, les maires n'ont pas "obligation", je ne crois pas, l'article de loi dit seulement : "Le maire _peut..._" https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20100701

Cependant il doit y être maintenant incité parce qu'il est dit dans ce texte de contrôles de l'application de  l'arrêté ministériel du 03 avril 2014  que cite Pascale :




> Les maires sont invités à préciser les obstacles à la mise en oeuvre d’un programme d’identification et de stérilisation prévu à l’article L211-27 du CRPM, lorsque des chats vivant en groupe dans des lieux publics, sont capturés et mis en fourrière.


Quant aux fourrières, toujours dans ce texte, on voit qu'elles sont aussi soumises à contrôle, que le taux d'euthanasie doit être aussi faible que possible :



> La gestion du devenir des animaux est aussi un élément fondamental pour une fourrière, aussi pour sensibiliser leur responsable, ce dernier doit rédiger un court document (une ou deux pages maximum) qui décrit les actions conduites pour retrouver les propriétaires et les liens pris avec des refuges pour leur confier les animaux dont les propriétaires n’ont pas pu être contactés.Comme pour les refuges, une obligation avec mise en demeure sur ce point ne pourra intervenir qu’en cas de constat de non conformités sur les résultats observés sur ces sujets (fourrières surpeuplées ou présentant un taux d’euthanasie qui apparaît trop élevé, ce dernier devant être le plus faible possible).

----------


## Liolia

tout dépend de ce qu'ils considèrent comme trop élevé.

----------


## phacélie

Oui en effet, mais tout ça dit aussi en creux qu'on doit (les particuliers qui se sentent concernés, les assos) pouvoir se plaindre auprès de la DDCSPP de son département si on pense qu'il y a trop peu de chats à l'adoption dans les refuges et trop peu de conventions chats libres alors qu'il y a beaucoup de chats errants, beaucoup de captures.

----------


## POLKA67

Un exemple du nombre d'euthanasies en Indre, 1900 entrants, 1200 euthanasies, c'était en 2013-2014 mais n'a pas dû beaucoup changé :

https://www.senat.fr/questions/base/...131209591.html

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et i en plus on poignarde les assos qui les sortent ...

----------


## Pascale_80

> Je pense comme A_Lovely_Day qu'il y a une erreur d'interprétation quant au fait qu'aucune adoption (peut-être faut-il parler de re-placement pour les particuliers qui s'adressent à vous pour vous céder leur chat ?) ne peut avoir lieu en dehors d'un refuge, je n'ai trouvé aucun texte qui dise en toutes lettres qu'une association qui ne disposait pas de refuge n'avait pas le droit de faire adopter ses protégés, hormis les animaux errants qui doivent passer par la case fourrière (à l'exception des chats libres)
> Peut-être s'adresser au service juridique de la Fondation BB pour avoir son avis sur la question ?
> 
> Et je pense aussi qu'il faudrait poser la question clairement :
> 
> De toute façon, elle est au courant de leur existence, non? 
> 
> Quant à ça, je pensais à la suite, pour les minous de votre département :


J'ai eu la juriste de 30 millions d'amis au téléphone qui confirme que seules les associations avec refuge peuvent faire adopter. Oui c'est un non sens dans la mesure où on peut accueillir des chats de particulier. Mais qui a dit que les lois étaient logiques ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai eu la juriste de 30 millions d'amis au téléphone qui confirme que seules les associations avec refuge peuvent faire adopter. Oui c'est un non sens dans la mesure où on peut accueillir des chats de particulier. Mais qui a dit que les lois étaient logiques ?


Le texte dit quand-même que seules les associations avec refuges sont habilités à faire adopter

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai eu la juriste de 30 millions d'amis au téléphone qui confirme que seules les associations avec refuge peuvent faire adopter. Oui c'est un non sens dans la mesure où on peut accueillir des chats de particulier. Mais qui a dit que les lois étaient logiques ?


Le texte dit quand-même que seules les associations avec refuges sont habilités à faire adopter

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai eu la juriste de 30 millions d'amis au téléphone qui confirme que seules les associations avec refuge peuvent faire adopter. Oui c'est un non sens dans la mesure où on peut accueillir des chats de particulier. Mais qui a dit que les lois étaient logiques ?


Le texte dit quand-même que seules les associations avec refuges sont habilités à faire adopter

----------


## Liolia

non le texte dit que seuls les refuges sont habilités a faire adopter des chats errants.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Mais pas une fois qu'il sont identifiés au nom du refuge ?

----------


## Liolia

je comprends pas le sens de ta question

----------


## Ioko

Il n est pas interdit de donner un animal s il est identifié ,le fait de laisser son animal a une assoc.est considéré comme un don a un particulier
Pour un animal trouvé érrant sur la voie publique c est différent,on ignore s il appartient a quelqu un(d ou le délai de fourriere pour le récupérer)ni s il est porteur de maladies (quarantaine),enfin je vois les choses comme ça

----------


## Liolia

mais c'est complètement absurde ces contrôles et cette reglementation, les assos mettent tous dans leurs statuts déclarés, la trappage et la stérilisation des chats errants ainsi que leur mise a l'adoption, donc c'est d'une hyppocrisie incroyable d'accepter ces statuts pour que derrière ces assos se prennent des contrôles et qu'on leur mette des batons dans les roues.

On vit vraiment dans un monde pourri, ça me déprime, en tout cas pascale je te souhaite à toi et a l'équipe de l'asso bien du courage avec ces soucis en plus, je vous souhaite de trouver des solutions, et de pas trop vous ronger d'inquietude.

----------


## phacélie

On peut trouver effectivement que tout n'est ça n'est pas très cohérent, est-ce qu'il y a des contrôles pour vérifier que les statuts sont en accord avec la loi, je n'en sais rien...
Mais d'un autre côté, il me semble que la loi ( qui impose l'adoption par les refuges uniquement des animaux sortis de fourrière) date de septembre 2000, donc les assos plus anciennes ont pu probablement mettre ça dans leurs statuts en toute légalité, quant aux plus récentes on peut toujours leur répondre que nul n'est censé ignorer la loi :/




> Un exemple du nombre d'euthanasies en Indre, 1900 entrants, 1200 euthanasies, c'était en 2013-2014 mais n'a pas dû beaucoup changé :
> 
> https://www.senat.fr/questions/base/...131209591.html


L'arrété ministériel dont il est question ici est postérieur qui demande aux fourrières de " décrire dans un court document leur gestion du devenir des animaux, mettant en évidence les actions qu'ils conduisent pour placer les animaux pour éviter leur séjour prolongé en fourrière ou leur euthanasie " comme il est dit dans la réponse du ministre.
Il y a des enquêtes avec des chiffres là Devenir des chiens et chats en refuge/ fourrière
J'ai regardé vite fait, ça a quand même l'air de baisser un peu globalement, mais les contrôles ne portent pas d'une année sur l'autre sur les mêmes endroits et il n'y a pas les chiffres par département.
Il me semble qu'il y avait 100 fourrières (1ère enquête citée) pour seulement 2 refuges qui accueillent des chats sur le département et 1 école du chat libre(vu sur secondechance), pas d'autres assos existantes, c'est vraiment très peu...


Sinon, Pascale, vous dites et répétez ne pas avoir le droit de faire adopter et pourtant vous allez mettre des annonces d'adoption ici ( vu là http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...oteges-182917/) pour pouvoir demander des dons, ce n'est pas très cohérent, je comprends bien que vous soyez effondrées mais vous répondez toujours la même chose et rien/pas aux autres questions ou suggestions qui vous sont faites... 
Bref, j'arrête là, bonne chance à "vos" minous et aux autres de votre département.

----------


## Liolia

Il faut bien qu'elle trouve des familles aux chats, d'autant plus si elle ne sait pas ou ils risquent d'atterrir. 

Quand à la dette véto, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tout le monde tique sur les appels a l'aide de l'asso. Le fait qu'ils aient un contrôle ne va pas effacer cette dette. On est dans une phase ou tout le monde se méfie des cagnottes, partout, pas seulement sur rescue.

Mais là on est face a une asso qui ne vient pas de débarquer sur rescue, et qui appelle a l'aide depuis un moment.

----------


## phacélie

Non mais Liolia, elle dit elle-même dans son premier message, son appel à l'aide qui ne semble pas concerner uniquement les factures :



> Mais que faire de nos petits protégés ? Pour eux nous avons besoin de vous. Besoin de vous aussi pour nous aider à solder les factures vétérinaires. 
> Toutes les associations sont en danger et par ce biais tous les chats errants.


Elle a le droit ou pas de mettre ces chats à l'adoption, elle ne semble même pas le savoir, pourquoi ne pas se renseigner pour savoir ce qu'ils doivent devenir auprès de la DDCSPP qui sait bien qu'ils existent et qui va revenir la voir et lui demander ou ça en est 


> Ils vont revenir, ils me l'ont dit.


 ?
Si elle a le droit, s'ils sont déjà au nom de l'asso, si c'est toléré juste pour pouvoir fermer son asso par exemple, pourquoi pas sur secondechance et wamiz, pourquoi n'y sont-ils pas déjà, pas plus qu'ici, et c'est pas la question de tiquer sur une cagnotte, c'est juste que c'est la condition annoncée pour lancer un appel aux dons ?
Pourquoi ne pas essayer de se grouper avec les autres assos pour faire un refuge pour sortir légalement les chats de fourrière pour la suite et chercher à faire des conventions de chats libres ?
...

----------


## Liolia

ah oui non, j'ai mal compris phacelie, j'avais cru que tu lui reprochais de les mettre à l'adoption.

----------


## corinnebergeron

C 'est très difficile de fonder un refuge ça ne se fait pas comme ça

Oui il faudrait les mettre à l'adoption ou les confier à une autre asso

C'est comme ça que les FA se retrouvent avec des chats rattachés à des assos disparus ou aux abonnés absents ...

----------


## POLKA67

Cela pue l'éradication des chats libres et la prolifération de ceux-ci...Aucune chance pour eux de sortir de la fourrière sauf pour les sociables abandonnés par leurs maîtres....  Combien de fourrières font appels à des associations pour sortir des chats hormis celles visibles sur RESCUE ?
On marche sur la tête...

----------


## corinnebergeron

La plupart des fourrières le font maiencore faut il u'elke trouve des interlocuteurs pourvus des FA nécessaires. Oui on marche sur la tête.

Je maintiens UNIL faut demander d'urgence à la mairie une convention, en ce moment les électeurs ont le vent en poupe 

Et si Pascale demande à l'organisme à l'origine de tout ça il lui répondra fourrière je suppose ...

----------


## aurore27

Il faudrait que Pascale mette les factures à régler en ligne pour que l'on puissent connaître le montant dont elle a besoin.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Il faudrait que Pascale mette les factures à régler en ligne pour que l'on puissent connaître le montant dont elle a besoin.


Je vais les mettre. 

Concernant les chats aucun chat en accueil n'est au nom de l'association. Ils sont tous au nom de particulier. Le mien, mes enfants, etc.... 
Pour le moment même si je n'ai pas le droit je les place. J'ai fait une adoption hier et une autre avant hier. Je vais essayer de faire adopter tout ceux qui sont en bonne santé et trouver des parrain /marraine pour les autres.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour, pouvez-vous mettre sur Rescue tous les loulous que vous souhaiteriez faire adopter, avec un petit résumé pour les présenter? Merci.

----------


## Ioko

Pascale,ne pouvez vous pas confier vos animaux a un refuge ou une SPA en leur proposant d ètre FA ?

----------


## POLKA67

> Pascale,ne pouvez vous pas confier vos animaux a un refuge ou une SPA en leur proposant d ètre FA ?


Là il s'agirait d'un abandon avec frais à payer par animal...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Surtout s'ils ne sont pas au nom de l'asso il n'y a pas de négociation possible

Et c'est ce qui a dû interpeller les contrôleurs refuge ou pas une asso ne peut placer que de animaux à son nom

----------


## POLKA67

Oui et non sinon ils auraient considéré Pascale comme un simple particulier...

----------


## Ioko

> Là il s'agirait d'un abandon avec frais à payer par animal...


Mème en expliquant la situation?il est bien evident que Pascale qui doit encore régler les frais véto ne peut payer de frais d abandon,d autant que je pense ses chats sont vaccinés/stérilisés et identifiés
Sinon oui voir avec une autre assoc.hors département pour leur adoptions

----------


## Liolia

mais enfin si il y a une asso, pourquoi les chats ne sont pas au nom de l'asso? Et si les chats sont aux noms de particuliers, en quoi ça concerne ce contrôle? Je ne comprends plus rien je dois dire.

----------


## Ioko

S ils sont au nom de particuliers,pourquoi ne pouvez vous pas les placer?il n est pas interdit a un particulier de donner ou vendre un animal s il est identifié?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il arce que c'est l'asso qui fait les contrats pour des chats identifiés à d'autres noms je suppose. C'est totalement irrégulier me semble t il. On peut avoir quelques animaux pas encore à son nom mais pas tous.

----------


## Liolia

non l'an passé je crois une asso a été contrôlée, et elle avait genre une vingtaine de chats pas identifiés du tout, 70 euro par chats d'amende. Donc l'identification est bien obligatoire pour les assos. Pour ce qui est de ce cas, les chats sont pas au nom de l'asso, donc un contrôleur ne peut rien faire, je veux dire les chats ont semble t il des proprios. Mais par contre je capte pas bien le pourquoi, et je capte pas non plus comment un veto va accepter de faire des tarifs assos pour des animaux qui appartiennent a des particuliers, en général les vetos sont très a cheval là dessus, les animaux qui bénéficient du tarif asso doivent être identifiés au nom de l'asso.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ben oui

----------


## Pascale_80

> mais enfin si il y a une asso, pourquoi les chats ne sont pas au nom de l'asso? Et si les chats sont aux noms de particuliers, en quoi ça concerne ce contrôle? Je ne comprends plus rien je dois dire.


Les chats étaient tous au nom de l'association, nous les avons transférés pour les protéger. A partir du moment où ils ne sont plus au nom de l'association, nous ne sommes pas considérés comme refuge et donc pas d'obligation de normes. C'est beaucoup plus simple pour les particuliers. Quand au tarif vétérinaires, dès lors que l'on a une famille nombreuse, un particulier bénéficie de tarif. J'ai toujours eu des tarifs pour mes animaux particuliers.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> non l'an passé je crois une asso a été contrôlée, et elle avait genre une vingtaine de chats pas identifiés du tout, 70 euro par chats d'amende. Donc l'identification est bien obligatoire pour les assos. Pour ce qui est de ce cas, les chats sont pas au nom de l'asso, donc un contrôleur ne peut rien faire, je veux dire les chats ont semble t il des proprios. Mais par contre je capte pas bien le pourquoi, et je capte pas non plus comment un veto va accepter de faire des tarifs assos pour des animaux qui appartiennent a des particuliers, en général les vetos sont très a cheval là dessus, les animaux qui bénéficient du tarif asso doivent être identifiés au nom de l'asso.



Et les particuliers ne sont pas contrôlé comme les associations. Ce qu'il faut c'est ne pas avoir de chat en accueil. Pas au nom de l'association en tout cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faudrait que Pascale mette les factures à régler en ligne pour que l'on puissent connaître le montant dont elle a besoin.


j'ai ajouté les factures à mon post

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, pouvez-vous mettre sur Rescue tous les loulous que vous souhaiteriez faire adopter, avec un petit résumé pour les présenter? Merci.


C'est en cours

----------


## Liolia

> Les chats étaient tous au nom de l'association, nous les avons transférés pour les protéger.


Désolée je ne comprends pas, vous les avez transférés quand?







> Et les particuliers ne sont pas contrôlé comme les associations. *Ce qu'il faut c'est ne pas avoir de chat en accueil. Pas au nom de l'association en tout cas.*


Si c'est vrai, c'est une règle absurde et incompréhensible.

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour à toutes et tous, 
> 
> Mercredi matin nous avons eu la visite de la ddpp. 
> Il semble que nous association n'ayons pas le droit de recueillir, soigner, stériliser et faire adopter les chats sans famille. 
> Il faut que ces chats soient pris en charge par la fourrière pour ensuite rejoindre obligatoirement un refuge, si bien sûr il y a de la place... Sinon pas besoin de préciser ce qui peut leur arriver. 
> Il semble également, que les fourrières perçoivent une prime pour chaque euthanasie. 
> De ce fait nous nous demandons l'utilité de poursuivre l'association puisque légalement ce que nous faisions jusqu'à aujourd'hui nous est interdit. 
> Ils vont revenir, ils me l'ont dit. 
> Je cogite, je retourne le problème dans tous les sens et je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions que celle de fermer l'association. 
> ...


Désolée mais je ne comprends pas trop vos factures mises en ligne, ce que vous devez régler, est ce qui est dû ou la somme surlignée en vert ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je n comprends pas. Si ce n'est que les FA se retrouvent avec ds chats à leur nom.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Désolée mais je ne comprends pas trop vos factures mises en ligne, ce que vous devez régler, est ce qui est dû ou la somme surlignée en vert ?


Nous devons 1836

----------


## aurore27

> Nous devons 1836


Merci pour cette information mais cela ne répond pas à ma question initiale....

----------


## Pascale_80

> Merci pour cette information mais cela ne répond pas à ma question initiale....


Je ne comprends pas votre question  :Frown:

----------


## Ioko

C est totalement abérrant d empecher les petites assoc.fonctionnant avec des FA des petits moyens certes mais beaucoup de volonté d accueillir,stériliser et placer des animaux,imaginez une seconde que les chats errants ne soient plus stérilisés...On court a la cata

Je comprends pour la case fourriere pour tous ceux trouvés sur la voie publique,afin de pouvoir rechercher le maitre et permettre,comme il a été dit,un lieu central dans le département ou on peut  aller si on perd son animal,mais passé ce délai ,si les petites structures ne peuvent récuperer les animaux qu adviendra t il de ceux "implacables"que les SPA refuseront?

Je suis le post de Kyts qui me touche beaucoup 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-meure-183116/

Ce chat qui cumule les handicaps,vieux,noir,handicapé et ayant besoin d etre re-sociabilisé n aurait aucune chance d échapper a la mort,alors qu il a autant qu un autre droit a un foyer

Désolée cela ne fait pas avancer le post,mais si on commence a taper sur les assoc.et les empecher de récuperer et stériliser des chats en détresse dont personne n a cure,ou va t on?

Extermination de masse de la population féline?

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

> *C est totalement abérrant d empecher les petites assoc.fonctionnant avec des FA des petits moyens certes mais beaucoup de volonté d accueillir,stériliser et placer des animaux*,imaginez une seconde que les chats errants ne soient plus stérilisés...On court a la cata
> 
> Je comprends pour la case fourriere pour tous ceux trouvés sur la voie publique,afin de pouvoir rechercher le maitre et permettre,comme il a été dit,un lieu central dans le département ou on peut  aller si on perd son animal,mais passé ce délai ,si les petites structures ne peuvent récuperer les animaux qu adviendra t il de ceux "implacables"que les SPA refuseront?
> 
> Je suis le post de Kyts qui me touche beaucoup 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-meure-183116/
> 
> Ce chat qui cumule les handicaps,vieux,noir,handicapé et ayant besoin d etre re-sociabilisé n aurait aucune chance d échapper a la mort,alors qu il a autant qu un autre droit a un foyer
> 
> ...


C'est interdit pour une asso d'accueillir un chat / chien *au sein de son siège social,* puisque dès lors considéré comme refuge.

Encore une fois, une asso peut fonctionner avec des FA et faire adopter les animaux, sous condition de ne pas surcharger les FA (9 animaux max, chiens et chats confondus, les animaux de la FA étant pris en compte).

Tout ceci est écrit dans les textes déjà cités.

----------


## Pascale_80

> C'est interdit pour une asso d'accueillir un chat / chien *au sein de son siège social,* puisque dès lors considéré comme refuge.
> 
> Encore une fois, une asso peut fonctionner avec des FA et faire adopter les animaux, sous condition de ne pas surcharger les FA (9 animaux max, chiens et chats confondus, les animaux de la FA étant pris en compte).
> 
> Tout ceci est écrit dans les textes déjà cités.


Merci c'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer depuis le début de mon post. Sachant que 9 animaux est vite arrivée par exemple au moment des chatons.

----------


## aurore27

> Je ne comprends pas votre question


Elle est pourtant simple, sur les factures que l'association présente, il y a 2 montants : le restant dû et la somme TTC. Pour laquelle avez-vous besoin d'aide ?

----------


## Jade01

quand il y a une somme au bout de la ligne "restant dû" c'est ce qu'il reste à payer, sinon c'est le montant TTC qui est à payer. 

Un restant dû signifie qu'une partie du montant TTC a été réglée mais pas la totalité .

Et si le restant dû = la somme TTC c'est que rien n'a été réglé .

Suis je claire ?  ::

----------


## aurore27

> quand il y a une somme au bout de la ligne "restant dû" c'est ce qu'il reste à payer, sinon c'est le montant TTC qui est à payer. 
> 
> Un restant dû signifie qu'une partie du montant TTC a été réglée mais pas la totalité .
> 
> Et si le restant dû = la somme TTC c'est que rien n'a été réglé .
> 
> Suis je claire ?


Désolée mais non. ::  Le restant dû est entouré au stylo, la somme TTC est surlignée en vert, laquelle dois-je prendre en compte ?

----------


## Jade01

> Désolée mais non. Le restant dû est entouré au stylo, la somme TTC est surlignée en vert, laquelle dois-je prendre en compte ?


Ne t'occupe pas des couleurs ni du stylo,  uniquement ce que j'ai écrit.

----------


## Constance_801

La somme à prendre en compte est la somme totale des factures en vert soit 1836,13 .

Cependant pour cette facture il nous manque 883,84 euros. 
A quoi nous rajouteront la prochaine facture de ces deux derniers mois. Nous limitons les visites vétérinaires hormis pour les urgences.

----------


## Sanaga

> Désolée mais non. Le restant dû est entouré au stylo, la somme TTC est surlignée en vert, laquelle dois-je prendre en compte ?


Bonjour, le montant restant dû.
Et en même temps, quelle différence? à moins de pouvoir/vouloir rembourser des centaines d'euros?

----------


## Ioko

Je pensais que le nombre d animaux max. qu un particulier pouvait accueillir était de 9 chiens mais pas limité pour les chats?Est ce une érreur ?

----------


## Liolia

non t'as raison, 9 c'est seulement les chiens pour un particulier. Après il y a peut-être des règles dans le cadre FA mais j'en doute.

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est 9 chiens et les chats c'est suivant ton potentiel financier à les entretenir. Je ne sais pas où a été péché le texte qui dit neuf tous confondus y compris les Fa ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il n'y a pas de règle pour le Fz sinon celles fixées par la décence (ne pas leur amener des chatons nb par paquets de 8 et les traiter de collectionneurs CV dans leur dos par ex)

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

Ce serait bien de lire les textes et cliquer sur les liens...Ca vous permettrait d'arrêter de dire des âneries par flemme.
Oui  il y a des règles spécifiques appliquées aux FA des assos de protection  animale, tout comme aux particuliers qui font de l'élevage (portée LOF /  LOOF 1 fois par an, eux aussi limités à 9 animaux, tous confondus: chiens et chats, reproducteurs et non reproducteurs).

Faîtes l'effort de lire au moins ces 3 lignes...
"Le  nombre total danimaux hébergés en même temps dans une famille  daccueil ne doit pas excéder 9 chiens de plus de 4 mois et chats de  plus de 10 mois. Au-delà, on doit considérer que le foyer dans lequel  sont hébergés les animaux est un établissement de lassociation qui gère  alors un refuge soumis à larrêté du 3 avril 2014 notamment pour les  dispositions applicables aux locaux.".

----------


## Liolia

Retrouver un lien en particulier n'est pas du tout facile pour des flemmardes qui disent des aneries, je te remercie donc pour ce commentaire éminemment utile.

Ensuite, les assos que j'ai fréquenté m'ont toujours dit que leurs contrats avec des FA n'ont aucune valeur légale, qu'ils faut donc bien faire attention aux FA choisies et bien faire identifier les animaux au nom de l'asso. Donc je ne comprends pas comment on peut s'acharner sur des assos dans ces conditions. Ça semble incohérent, et grotesque.

----------


## phacélie

Le lien est sous la citation.




> Les associations donc qui receuillent directement des abandons volontaires de maîtres sont donc en règle dans la mesure où elles respectent cette obligation : "Cas particulier des faibles effectifs modification de linstruction de décembre 2014AssociationsLorsquune association héberge des animaux dans son siège social, ce siège devient alors un établissement au sens entendu par la réglementation, lassociation gère un refuge et doit donc se conformer à la réglementation notamment en ce qui concerne les dispositions applicables aux locaux.Les associations ne travaillant quavec des familles daccueil ne peuvent pas être considérées comme exerçant une activité de refuge, en absence de locaux spécifiques daccueil et d'entretien des animaux. Toutefois, on entend par famille daccueil, un foyer hébergeant pour une durée temporaire un ou plusieurs animaux en vue de leur adoption. Le nombre total danimaux hébergés en même temps dans une famille daccueil ne doit pas excéder 9 chiens de plus de 4 mois et chats de plus de 10 mois. Au-delà, on doit considérer que le foyer dans lequel sont hébergés les animaux est un établissement de lassociation qui gère alors un refuge soumis à larrêté du 3 avril 2014 notamment pour les dispositions applicables aux locaux."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liolia, pourquoi ces contrats n'ont aucune valeur légale ? Ils ne respectent pas les lois ? Tu n'as jamais demandé ?
À quoi ça rime de faire des contrats qui n'ont aucune valeur légale ?

----------


## Liolia

si j'avais posé la question, on m'avait expliqué que les contrats qui liaient les FA aux assos c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Que les assos n'avaient aucun moyen légal de faire respecter ces contrats, comme les contrats d'adoption d'ailleurs. On m'avait dit que les contrats d'adoption sont tellement du vent, que c'est pourquoi beaucoup d'asso ne font le changement d'icad des chatons que lorsque la stérilisation est faite.

Je trouve déplorable qu'on donne si peu d'outils aux assos, c'est comme si tout était fait pour qu'un maximum de chats finissent euthanasiés en fourrière. C'est écoeurant et tellement décourageant.

----------


## phacélie

Pour les contrats d'adoption, il y a souvent des clauses dites abusives, ce n'est pas le contrat qui est illégal, ce sont ces clauses qu'on dit non écrites du coup.

Ce qui me gêne dans ce que tu dis, c'est qu'un contrat engage normalement les deux parties, que l'asso n'a pas juste à faire respecter ce qu'elle souhaite (encore faut-il que ça reste légal) et choisir des FAs qui ignoreraient que le contrat qu'elles signent n' aucune valeur légale, elle doit elle aussi respecter une part, sa part. 

Ce sont des mesures à visée sanitaire et protection animale qui sont contrôlées ici.
Les outils, c'est le droit, les lois, on a celui/celles qu'on a à un instant donné, tout le monde est censé le/les respecter ou s'adresser aux députés/au gouvernement, faire du lobbying pour que ça change, encore faudrait-il que les assos jouent collectif et ça ne semble malheureusement pas être la règle, loin s'en faut  ::

----------


## Ioko

D apres ce que j ai entendu,mais je peux me tromper,un contrat d adoption n a aucune valeur légale(mais une valeur dite morale) car la "propriété" d un animal appartient au détenteur de la carte d identification
S il n est pas identifié il est considéré comme n appartenant a personne

----------


## Liolia

Exact. L'animal étant un objet, un bien, un adoptant peut bien signer un contrat dans lequel il s'engage a bien traiter, bien nourrir, bien soigner et faire stériliser un animal, une fois l'icad à son nom, il fera bien ce qu'il voudra. Je crois que c'est en ça que les assos disent que les contrats c'est du vent. Et je crois que c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle certaines associations ont du mal a donner a l'adoptions leurs chats, d'autant plus lorsqu'il s'agit d'un animal malade qui nécessite des soins. Le monde de la protection animale est le plus souvent composé de personnes ultra sensibles, ultra impliquées. C'est tout de même un chemin très dur. Et derrière on vient les emmerder en leur disant qu'elles ne peuvent pas recueillir des chats errants et les mettre à l'adoption? C'est révoltant.

----------


## myrtille12

Dans notre asso, c'est ce qu'on fait, les chatons restent à notre nom jusqu'à la stérilisation.

----------


## Liolia

oui, comme beaucoup, cependant il semble que cette pratique est véritablement illegale. Lorsqu'on cede un animal contre de l'argent c'est une vente, et le vendeur a un delai très court pour mettre l'animal au nom de l'acheteur.

----------


## Ioko

En tout cas c est bien compliqué pour la PA  ::

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

Les contrats de famille d'accueil et d'adoption sont tout à fait légaux, sauf clauses abusives.
Il y a eu plusieurs cas de conflit FA - Adoptant - Association, les tribunaux ont pris en compte les contrats. Par exemple, je me souviens d'une asso qui a fait un contrat de pré-adoption, en stipulant que l'adoption serait définitive après stérilisation du chien. L'adoptant n'a pas fait stériliser le chien et réclamait le transfert de propriété, le juge a fait rendre le chien à l'asso.

Ah, et tant que j'y suis, concernant les animaux errants. Ils doivent passer une visite sanitaire 90 jours après leur capture et leur mise en fourrière. S'ils ont été adoptés entre-temps, c'est l'adoptant qui doit prendre en charge cette visite sanitaire, et le transfert de propriété ne se fait qu'à ce moment-là.

----------


## Liolia

Oui c'est vrai dans le cas d'un contrat de pré adoptions. Mais la plupart des associations ne le font pas. La dernière association pour qui j'ai été FA m'a dit qu'un contrat de pré adoption rebute les adoptants. Il y a un souci de confiance, une idée que l'association ne leur laissera finalement pas l'animal.

----------


## Ioko

Bah oui c est ce qu on dit,le contrat de PRE-adoption l ICAD est toujours au non de l assoc.donc le juge tranchera pour le proprio en titre (l assoc) mais si la carte d identification a été changée l animal est la propriété de celui qui l a adopté donc acheté légalement,l animal etant considéré comme un bien,donc pour en revenir a un contrat qui a une valeur morale  :: 

Malheureusement a l heure actuelle rien n oblige une personne a stériliser son chien ou son chat,seule l identification est obligatoire (et il n y a qu a voir les annonces sur leboncoin pour constater qu elle n est pas réspéctée) il y a bien du chemin a faire pour faire bouger les choses !

----------


## myrtille12

Oui, c'est ça, on explique bien aux adoptants que le chat ne sera vraiment à eux qu'après la stérilisation, et qu'on encaissera le chèque qu'après celle-ci effectuée.

Sinon on connaît une asso qui fait les stérilisations précoces de chatons, mais nous nos vétos refusent, et en plus c'est si fragile un chaton, ça me ferai trop peur.
Ici toutes les asso demandent ça dans leur contrat, mais effectivement c'est pas obligatoire de par la loi, peut être que devant un juge on serait déboutés. C'est arrivé deux ou trois fois (en plus de 10 ans !) qu'un particulier refuse de faire stériliser le chaton alors que celui-ci avait l'âge : on a laissé courir, même si on rageait intérieurement.

----------


## Ioko

Il faudrait convaincre les assoc et les adoptants du bien fondé d une  pré-adoption,a la fois pour l assoc,l animal et le maitre

----------


## Pascale_80

> Je pensais que le nombre d animaux max. qu un particulier pouvait accueillir était de 9 chiens mais pas limité pour les chats?Est ce une érreur ?


Non il n'y a pas de limitation pour les chats pourvu qu'il soit bien traité. Mais quand c'est une association c'est autre chose

----------


## Ioko

Merci pour ces infos

Pascale as tu la possibilité de faire un compte avec des clics gratuits genre webanimaux ?Car malheureusement je n ai pas encore de compte bancaire

----------


## Pascale_80

> Merci pour ces infos
> 
> Pascale as tu la possibilité de faire un compte avec des clics gratuits genre webanimaux ?Car malheureusement je n ai pas encore de compte bancaire


Je vais voir, je ne sais pas. Merci

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> Il y a un souci de confiance, une idée que l'association ne leur laissera finalement pas l'animal.


Exactement.
Mais il faut dire qu'il y a eu pas mal de problèmes d'associations un peu bizarres, qui acceptaient un adoptant remplissant toutes les conditions payant les frais et procédant à la stérilisation, mais ces assocs refusaient totalement de lui passer l'icad, souvent pour des raisons bidons comme "il n'a envoyé que 3 photos de l'animal au lieu de 5 dans les mails de suivi après adoption".

Ou carrément sans aucune raison ou alors raison hyper tirée par les cheveux, arguant que l'animal resterait à vie la propriété de l'assoc dans l'hypothèse qu'elle pourrait le récupérer si ce nouvel adoptant abandonne l'animal dans la rue, le donne, le vend.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Où il y a des tas de précédent. Je me souviens d'assos racontant ici avoir été récupéré de chats en commando pour des motifs ahurissants.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ah oui, les folles dingues qui se prennaient pour des guerrières urbaines libératrices d'animaux qui "ont éventuellement l'air un peu malheureux".
Et qui derrière, étaient les premières personnes à entasser des "sauvés" dans leurs studios mal famés, vivotant uniquement de dons.

"Oh mon dieu, ce chien a besoin d'un toilettage, c'est forcément que son maître le maltraite, vite, j'ai une amie avec une kangoo, on pourra prendre une cage de transport."

----------


## Ioko

Dans ce cas,il faut parler de FA et non d adoptants,l animal reste la propriété de l assoc mais a celle-ci de régler les frais de nourriture et de véto,et bien sur pas de frais d adoption !

----------


## Constance_801

Je sais que les temps sont durs mais nous ne pouvons plus faire soigner nos protégés. Nous avons un retard au niveau des factures vétérinaires et nous ne pouvons plus continuer a les laisser augmenter. 

Notre retard s'élève à 3167,37  😭

Nous avons du faire deux chèques au vétérinaire qui nous les a réclamer...

----------


## aurore27

> Je sais que les temps sont durs mais nous ne pouvons plus faire soigner nos protégés. Nous avons un retard au niveau des factures vétérinaires et nous ne pouvons plus continuer a les laisser augmenter. 
> 
> Notre retard s'élève à 3167,37 € 
> 
> Nous avons du faire deux chèques au vétérinaire qui nous les a réclamer...


N'avez-vous pas reçu de dons financiers ?

----------


## Constance_801

Nous avons reçu 140 euros de dons. Je remercie vivement les personnes qui nous ont aidé.

Malheureusement ça ne suffit pas. J'ai amené Noisette hier chez le vétérinaire qui lui a diagnostiqué un souffle au cur important. 
J'ai encore Remy, fiv, qui n'est pas en forme mais pour le moment je fais avec ce que j'ai à la maison.
Nous avons stoppé les prises en charge et on limite les soins mais ça n'empêche pas qu'il faut payer les factures en retard depuis décembre...

----------


## Constance_801

Nous avons également reçu 405 euros via la cagnotte. Ce qui a permit de descendre un peu la somme à trouver car nous avons une facture de 1300 euros et une autre de 2236,37Euros

----------


## Pascale_80

Nous avons proposé nos chats "adoptables" et d'autres moins voir pas adoptables. Nous n'avons pas eu de proposition. Peu d'aide, pas d adoption, que devons nous faire ? Trouver d autres associations pour leurs prises en charge ?

----------


## Liolia

Si la situation est vraiment critique ce serait sûrement prudent, oui, de commencer a discuter avec d'autres assos pour pas se retrouver sans solution au cas ou ça s'aggraverait. Vous vendez des choses sur fb, les vides greniers? Vous arrivez a vous organiser pour mettre en place des collectes? Une asso peut difficilement vivre seulement de dons.

----------


## aurore27

Il faudrait remettre en ligne les factures restantes à régler pour plus de clarté, svp.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Si la situation est vraiment critique ce serait sûrement prudent, oui, de commencer a discuter avec d'autres assos pour pas se retrouver sans solution au cas ou ça s'aggraverait. Vous vendez des choses sur fb, les vides greniers? Vous arrivez a vous organiser pour mettre en place des collectes? Une asso peut difficilement vivre seulement de dons.


Nous organisons une soirée dansante chaque année, Des collectes de croquettes tous les 2 mois, nous fabriquons et essayons de vendre toutes sortes de choses, nous faisons et vendons des calendriers chaque année. Nous avons déjà fait des brocantes, des grilles, des tombolas, nous sommes sur teaming et j'ai sûrement oublié d'autres choses. Nous savons parfaitement que les associations ne peuvent pas vivre que de dons. Je vais mettre un post pour les chats à problèmes se sont ceux qui nous coûtent le plus chers même si je doute qu'ils intéressent une quelconque association mais sait-on jamais....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faudrait remettre en ligne les factures restantes à régler pour plus de clarté, svp.


Les factures mises en ligne ne sont pas encore réglées. Je vais mettre les autres

----------


## Constance_801

Cela fait plusieurs semaines que nous avons postés les factures vétérinaires. Et appeler au secours. Tous nos appels restent sans réponse même ceux pour les adoptions.
Nous ne restons pas sans rien faire comme certains peuvent le dire, nous continuons les collectes, la vente d'objet et préparons une nouvelle soirée.
Malgré tous nos efforts voici le courrier reçu ce jour 
Il y a de multiples façons de nous aider.
https://www.teaming.net/sterilmatou
https://www.leetchi.com/c/pour-aider...de-sterilmatou
PayPal : sterilmatou@sfr.fr
Merci pour votre aide

Je ne réussis pas a poster l'image du courrier mais il est disponible sur notre page fb et je peux le transmettre par mail.
Nous avons jusqu'à lundi pour trouver 1015,58 euros

----------


## aurore27

où en est la situation ?

----------


## Pascale_80

> où en est la situation ?


Nous avons pu payer une partie des factures. Nous en avons encore pour un montant d'environ 2000.Nous avons reçu un appel à l'aide. Il y a 10 femelles à stériliser. 2 ont déjà mis bas de 8 chatons à elles deux ��Notre vétérinaire stérilise encore les urgences mais sans fond pas possible. Elles ont mis bas dans la rue une personne les à mis provisoirement à l'abri

----------


## doriant

lien cagnotte pour aider aux factures >> https://www.leetchi.com/c/la-cagnott...spoir-w8jreznr

----------


## Pascale_80

Les chatons ayant commencé à éternuer et à avoir les yeux collés. La personne nous a appelé pour que nous venions prendre tout le monde. Depuis mardi nous avons donc tout le monde à la maison. Nous avons séparé tout le monde car les femelles étaient ensembles et les bébés tétés un coup à droite un coup à gauche...
Chaque femelle est aujourd'hui avec ses propres petits. 

Plus que jamais nous avons besoin d'aide. Que se soit pour les frais vétérinaires. Pour les croquettes et la litière. Nous utilisons habituellement la cats bet's qu'il nous est actuellement difficile à trouver 😕

----------


## Pascale_80

L’hécatombe continue. La personne de l'appel à l'aide nous a recontacté pour nous signaler une autre mise bas. 3 chatons.

Nous avons trouvés une famille pour 12 chatons sur 15 pour le moment. Les mamans ont également trouvés une famille. Tout ce petit monde sera mis en règle et les mamans seront aussi stérilisées avant l'adoption.
Par contre je ne suis pas certaine de pouvoir placer ces 3 nouveaux chatons. Nous ne pourrons pas non plus stériliser les femelles.
Il nous manque 391 € pour solder le dernier chèque et notre vétérinaire nous demande déjà un autre chèque car nous lui devons encore déjà 950€. Avec le coronavirus toutes les actions prévues ont dû être annulées, on ne peut même plus faire de collectes ou de ventes pour récolter quelques sous.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## dominobis

Un lien Facebook pour diffusion ?

----------

